# If I were to offer "supertunning" in GTA........?



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

do you want the other folks have better scores through the season? 
I can help the :confused3:
true DL tuning; laser Cam alignment; Cam timing; french tuning; creep tuning; bow <-> arrow tuning on hootershooter; in my time...........
how far would you be willing to :wof:

:ranger:


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

I'm in sounds great.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

Do you have a hooter shooter


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

*bow tuning @ York County Bowman*

I am thinking about a service for a while, YCB is a closest club I can think of :welcomesign:

I have a nock travel drawing board and a hootershooter as well. Good educational tools for DIY folks want to learn beyond the pro line :set1_chores030:

































all the money goes to.........................................................................YCB tournaments sponsoring 

:focus:


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

When do you plan on starting this


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

interested to pm me and we make schedules,
I need a truck to move the tools to the club


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

I am up to a travel to EU, can't accept further schedules until return April 17th......:canada:


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

Too bad. Can't wait til you get back


----------



## bigbadwoolfe (Jan 1, 2013)

Wait, so are you offering these services, or you're just asking what if you were offering them?

And if you are, where are you, and how do people get in touch with you to get something done, and to find out what that costs? There's a mention of "YCB", I'm not sure what that is.

Cheers!

Sent from a smartphone. Ignore typos and carry on.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

just inquiring ???no bio info ....and what exspertice do you have ...and who are you ??? and are you insured ?????


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Who cares, he has a hooter shooter and I want to shoot it!


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Thought super tunning was done in tights while wearing a cape lol. Sorry could'nt help myself but I'm sure you would do well.


----------



## MMBowhtr (Jan 22, 2013)

Will be up in Toronto in a bit and would like to know more, when is it going on ? and who is the instructor, is he a big name archer with credentials or just a guy with lots of toys to play with


----------



## bigbadwoolfe (Jan 1, 2013)

If you invest that kind of money and time to get the toys, hopefully you invest some in learning how to use them.

And I did a quick Google search, YCB = York County Bowmen... so I guess that's where we will need to go for this.

Post when you're back from your trip so we know to schedule. Also, it would help to know what you charge...

Sent from a smartphone. Ignore typos and carry on.


----------



## XTRMN8R (Mar 26, 2004)

I like the draw board. I made mine for about 40 bucks. I bet that hooter shooter is a pain in the ass to drag around the 3d course. Personally I shoot my own bow.:wink:


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

I am away to Europe until April 20th, can't make any schedules until next.
BIO: I am not a dealer "servicer" I have learned on my own how and what to tune the equipment to "work in sync" 
I had many bows, all the best of its class, rests and sights, allways something new and never two the same, all cash from my pocket so I am not leaning to "any brand " out there.
YCB folks know me well for years that I was allways tweaking-playing-taking apart my bows, read a lot, tonns here @ AT talk to guru's, so this was my learning curve .
The draw board I've built is.....a d-loop travel board if you can imagine what that means....I can draw the line on paper how your cams are in "tune".....if the line is straight ....you are almoast done.
the hootershooter is to tune your arrows to bow (and vise revers) for multiple distances to hit the same vertical, and to tighten the groups on all these distances. Before I've got the machine I though ...I can shoot that my self. Well, when Im looking back today my accuracy wasn't there ever that I can eliminate the human error.
Also, after the machine I can see how much is involved holding the bow "neutral" 
I chose YCB to do the tuning, just around my corner so I don't need to drag a full truck load around anymore....
If there is a larger interest around Caledon/Peterborough/Durham/Woflsden/Mississauge/Brampton we can shedule tuning @ their clubs if leaders confirm. 
When Im back we can talk further. chears, Attila.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks atilla your the best.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

:cheers:


----------



## oktalotl (May 21, 2012)

I have 2 "clients" for you right now.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

folks, I am back to home again, 
my inbox was completely full and I had to make some room, I hope that I didn't missed any reply before deleting.
let see where we start?


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

...


----------



## Birds_Eye (Oct 26, 2011)

I am interested, please pm me!


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

Good luck with that Birds Eye!


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

I was traveling just way to much lately but I am right now between contracts so we can schedule a time for your questions, is YCB convenient to you? ask for Attila


----------



## BowLegged (Dec 24, 2012)

So how does this work? Do I drop off my bow at York County Bowmen and then pick it up later or do you do the work right away? And how much does it cost to have this done?


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

Q, what you want to do with the bow/equipment?
You do occasional shooting or you want to go competition, 3d or you need long range tuning for rings? 
I will spine-tune the bow and the arrows together as much possible, on the shooting machine, also we can tune all these to your style, assuming you got already to some decent level of accuracy, if you are a beginner or just a bit more advanced you will get a properly tuned bow and you can grow with it.
The time can take from 2-3 hours to whole day...The money goes to YCB drop box. 
At this moment I am between two assignments and can do right away.....


----------



## BowLegged (Dec 24, 2012)

I do occasional 3D shooting but hope to get better enough to shoot targets. How much will the basic package cost?


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

How much $$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

folks, I spent two days tuning at mid noon under the open sky, oh man getting hot. I will have to reschedule for very early morning or very late afternoon, this weather is getting just worst.


----------



## BowLegged (Dec 24, 2012)

bigHUN, people ask you questions and you don't answer them.

Classic Hunter asked you, "what expertise do you have ...and who are you ??? and are you insured ????? 

I have asked twice and so has Cheaplaughs, how much does this service cost.

So far, no answers. 

I am starting to wonder if this is a scam, where the work gets done and then I get an outrageous bill. How can I refuse to pay? You are holding my equipment at your bow shop.


----------



## milsy (Jun 9, 2010)

BowLegged said:


> bigHUN, people ask you questions and you don't answer them.
> 
> Classic Hunter asked you, "what expertise do you have ...and who are you ??? and are you insured ?????
> 
> ...



^^^^^^^^ this


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

You people need to chill out. This is exactly why people are reluctant to offer to help other archers.

He obviously doesn't want to publicly state prices, for a number of good reasons. It will only lead to argument and abuse. Also, it may violate AT rules in terms of advertising a service.

If you have any interest, why not PM the man? Sort out what you are interested in in private and work out a mutually agreeable deal between yourselves.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

bowlegged, all questions have been answered, 
Not all the bows (and the accessories) are the same, the mess is not the same, sometimes the work is just meaningless and I will tell you that at the very first look.
I charge X amount of bucks tuning your bow on the shooting range not in the shop or in garage and that money goes to the club programs, not to my pocket. 
I don't give you warranty but I will teach you so better watch the process, learn what and how me doing, build yourself a learning curve. 
A best shooting bow is not per factory specs, and to make it work that way need to put lots of effort... "what is good enough?"
* In the past years I got several medals Canadian/Ontario FITA and Field chamionships (I don't do 3d because my 53 y old eyes giving me hard time, so rings only), 
* I had more than 10 high end bows, many many dozens of arrows scrapped, read a lot here @ AT, shoot a lot, and this how I learned to supertune.
hope this helps to decide


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

I just bought a doz nano pros could you help me set these up. Ycb would be preferred


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

are you available early in the mornings before the heat touch down?
pm me your schedules, I have one more guy coming in early,


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

BowLegged said:


> bigHUN, people ask you questions and you don't answer them.
> 
> Classic Hunter asked you, "what expertise do you have ...and who are you ??? and are you insured ?????
> 
> ...


I read though the thread and was waiting for answers also. Track record on your work? People on here who would support your service?


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

GenesisAlpha said:


> I read though the thread and was waiting for answers also. Track record on your work? People on here who would support your service?


GenesisAlpha, I don't do this for living but for hobby and because I know how to do it for myself (and my close friends) and the offer was up to you folks who may find it useful 
Now, tell me in pm:
1. - what you have there (bow, rest, arrows, stabilizer, sight), 
2. - what you do with it right now (leisure investment, hanging mostly in your basement or you do regularly shooting in your club?) ,and 
3. - how far you want to get it tuned? (where is a good enough to you, would go for competition?), 
and we go from there


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

bigHun, I am sure most here applaud the fact the money goes to a club to help support youth activities and I very much applaud you as I know from working in clubs how much that support is needed. And I am in no way trying to take away from your knowledge. After 15 years of owning a shop and tuning bows most came in because of referrals from top shooters in the area. I wrote the proper method to tune an Oneida Stealth Eagle which was one of the most difficult to tune that many would say was ever designed. Again many were sent to me on referral from around the globe. Your 1, 2, 3, questions are good and have application to the job you have to do but mean very little if the archer unseen does not have the skill, forum or understanding of what he has in his hands. Also you forgot release system which could have a major effect on how well the shot sequence happens with the bow supertuned or not. 

I think the reason for not posting price is you would have to be a supporting business and since you are not as you say taking any money for yourself then by all means do it this way or maybe have your club through advertisement in or on the OAA website promote your service that helps your club.

Also do you build strings or is there a company you support that you believe to be the best. Why would anyone get a supertune on stock strings?

Again I am not trying to reflect on your ability, just the sketchy information given by you to support what you are doing. And I am not trying to create a hornets nest here as a few have or may try to imply.

Seems to me by your signature you are a long riser shooter as am I. Very accurate moderate speed bows with excellent balance.

I have a bow I just built, CSS Limbs, Hoyt Striker II riser with Bowtech Liberty Solo Cam. 31 inch draw, 40 inch Axel with a 8.750 brace, 60 pound max. Tuner Rest, Simple 3 pin FO sight, Black Eagle arrows, Kudlacheck 10 inch stabilizer and a pro diamond truball ball release. Peep has a verifier because I am 53 and my sight is in line with what your might be. I build my own strings, buss is Dyna 97 and main string is 8125. It is a target bow and I would love to be in more competitions with it. Trouble is I live in the extreme south west of Ontario where mostly we shoot for fun and hunting.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

GenesisAlpha said:


> bigHun, ....
> I have a bow I just built, CSS Limbs, Hoyt Striker II riser with Bowtech Liberty Solo Cam. 31 inch draw, 40 inch Axel with a 8.750 brace, 60 pound max. Tuner Rest, Simple 3 pin FO sight, Black Eagle arrows, Kudlacheck 10 inch stabilizer and a pro diamond truball ball release. Peep has a verifier because I am 53 and my sight is in line with what your might be. I build my own strings, buss is Dyna 97 and main string is 8125. It is a target bow and I would love to be in more competitions with it. Trouble is I live in the extreme south west of Ontario where mostly we shoot for fun and hunting.


 I just missed the Lambton Kent First Leg Field shot this Sunday, I was a GoodFather again baptizing a little boy in our Hungarian Church in Toronto.
Your bow looks very interesting, I may build a 3 track cam system from it 
It would be my real pleasure meeting with you, but me shooting rings only, my 53 y old eyes can't see the pins anymore ...









years ago I got introduced to shot through system and since I can't think about anything else good enough for my taste...















If we can't meet earlier see you at Ontario Field Championship in Kent?


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

I will look up the dates and see if I can make that shoot. Never shot outdoor FITA but everything is worth a try.

Have built a few shoot-thru bows and I agree, they have huge advantages over cable guarded bows. 

You have some nice systems there.

Bob


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

Big thanks to big Hun for all the help.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

cheaplaughs said:


> Big thanks to big Hun for all the help.


:set1_draught2:


----------

